# One More From Josie Outlaw (message to the police)



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Ok, I'm not gonna make a career out of posting Josie's video, I understand you can look them up just as easy as I do, However, I thought this one was just too good not to post.
I know we have a lot of LEOs and at least ex-LEO on this site, I sorta like their opinion of this video and the questions she raises.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I watched this after the other video you posted. I also watched some others. She makes some good points. In some of her videos she gets a bit more extreme in advocating anarchy or something close to it. Good post.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

I need to contact her. I think I want her to bear childrens for me.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I think her hubby shoots the videos and does the research, he know she's better looking


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

As a Leo I will not go against the constitution. Even if I was ordered to do so. The woman spoke of victimless crimes and she seems to have problems with them. She mentioned going a little more than the speed limit and being "caged" because of it. If the law does not violate the constitution, would I be wrong for enforcing it? In her videos, she is alluding that I would be wrong for doing so.

So if I see a person driving a vehicle with expired tags, should I stop them or ignore them. Expired tags is a victimless crime after all. How about a driver who is speeding? Also a victimless crime. How about drinking and driving? I wish she could be specific with these victimless crimes that she speaks of.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

6811 said:


> As a Leo I will not go against the constitution. Even if I was ordered to do so. The woman spoke of victimless crimes and she seems to have problems with them. She mentioned going a little more than the speed limit and being "caged" because of it. If the law does not violate the constitution, would I be wrong for enforcing it? In her videos, she is alluding that I would be wrong for doing so.
> 
> So if I see a person driving a vehicle with expired tags, should I stop them or ignore them. Expired tags is a victimless crime after all. How about a driver who is speeding? Also a victimless crime. How about drinking and driving? I wish she could be specific with these victimless crimes that she speaks of.


Tell her that then, she asked.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Haha haha.


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

For discussions sake I will say that I would resign my badge before I ever resorted to a disregard of the Constitution and violating the rights of the citizens of America. While yes, I am bound to follow the orders of those appointed over me...they MUST be lawful orders. To confiscate guns from the masses for no reason, or to "cage" someone just because "a superior" says, are not lawful orders, nor would I be legally obligated to follow them.

To address her video/statements: As a former LEO I say that while she has pointed out previous and historical failures of "enforcer" types, she's making all encompasing assumptions like "your position of authority gives you no right..." things of that nature. I can say that I agree with 6811 in that she makes no specific cases of victimless crime. And to "detain" is NOT the same as "arrest" or "cage" as she likes to put it. To detain someone merely means to restrain free movement. That doesn't necessarily mean handcuffing. For example, if I begin interviewing a potential suspect, witness, etc...they are "detained" until I deem it safe or prudent to release them. This detaining/interview process is crucial for discovering evidence to solve crime. Another detaining example...A DUI, manhunt, or inspection checkpoint is not a gestapo tactic. It exists to provide safety to the people that could potentially be in harms way...be it from a drunk driver, or a dangerous escaped fugitive hunkered in the backseat holding their captive hostage, or homeland security looking for a potential terrorist on our soil who's about to deliver a dirty bomb to a downtown plaza somewhere. I'm relieved to see checkpoints because I see that my police are being active. It's usually the criminals that rant about being detained against their will. Rest assured, cops don't want to talk to you anymore than you want to talk to them...especially now-a-days. Good security is NEVER convenient.

It sounds to me like she is a police hater...and she damn sure has no sense of what it is to be a badge wearer, nor will she ever aspire to. And in America...she's free to do as she pleases. But statements/videos like this make me shake my head. I say **** it...we as the police should strike nationwide for a few days. Just take a few vacation days, all at the same time. Think this woman would still be singing the same tune? I know my words are out of context, but she has no idea about patrolmans discretion either. And there is not enough time in the day to try and describe "Use of Force" to a non-cop. It something that you never stop training for. Every situation paints a different legal and tactical picture, and the cops have split seconds to decide how to react. Sometimes...bad shit happens, and yes sometimes it can be malicious. Those situations are in NO WAY a normal occurance...but the media paints a different picture of situations like that all together. Her knowledge of law enforcement as a whole is based on concepts and media, which is why she speaks the way she does. 

I will close with this...you should take comfort in knowing police are always on duty. You should welcome them with open arms for 2 reasons.
1) Chances are you are not a cop, so someone else has to do it, and without them, we have no society, community, or civilization
2) and because if they weren't around, most likely you'd be dead by now.


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

AquaHull said:


> Tell her that then, she asked.


You have her contact information Aqua? I'll let her know.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Information overload. What is she alleging?


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Smokin04 said:


> For discussions sake I will say that I would resign my badge before I ever resorted to a disregard of the Constitution and violating the rights of the citizens of America. While yes, I am bound to follow the orders of those appointed over me...they MUST be lawful orders. To confiscate guns from the masses for no reason, or to "cage" someone just because "a superior" says, are not lawful orders, nor would I be legally obligated to follow them.
> 
> To address her video/statements: As a former LEO I say that while she has pointed out previous and historical failures of "enforcer" types, she's making all encompasing assumptions like "your position of authority gives you no right..." things of that nature. I can say that I agree with 6811 in that she makes no specific cases of victimless crime. And to "detain" is NOT the same as "arrest" or "cage" as she likes to put it. To detain someone merely means to restrain free movement. That doesn't necessarily mean handcuffing. For example, if I begin interviewing a potential suspect, witness, etc...they are "detained" until I deem it safe or prudent to release them. This detaining/interview process is crucial for discovering evidence to solve crime. Another detaining example...A DUI, manhunt, or inspection checkpoint is not a gestapo tactic. It exists to provide safety to the people that could potentially be in harms way...be it from a drunk driver, or a dangerous escaped fugitive hunkered in the backseat holding their captive hostage, or homeland security looking for a potential terrorist on our soil who's about to deliver a dirty bomb to a downtown plaza somewhere. I'm relieved to see checkpoints because I see that my police are being active. It's usually the criminals that rant about being detained against their will. Rest assured, cops don't want to talk to you anymore than you want to talk to them...especially now-a-days. Good security is NEVER convenient.
> 
> ...


You know she is a police hater the first minute she opened her mouth. She mentions that some people become cops so they could boss the citizens around. In her other videos, she mentions that she does not vote because politicians are no good. I wonder what is she really about.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Are them real or storebought hooters?


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Our local Department has a policy that prohibits it's employees from identifying themselves as a Police Officer on social media or commenting on such issues on or off duty. If I were an employee I would probably have been in trouble more than once for saying no and have been passed over for a number of promotions and sweet assignments because my head has a propensity for horizontal movement rather than vertical and my knees are just terrible preventing me from kneeling to kiss the posterior area of others. I think I would make an OK cop though. I think everyone I contact would consider me professional, courteous, genuine and a staunch supporter of the rights bestowed on them by their creator and embodied in the Constitution by the Founding Fathers. 

If I were an employee.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Some people do become Cops because they are buttholes. Usually in the same community they grew up in so they can get even with everyone they didn't like growing up. I would think they make marginal Officers at best and that tough guy attitude would be replaced with humility when you make sure they go to every call involving human suffering, pain, loss and the callous ripping away of a child's innocence at the hands of a monster. Those Officers, I would think, would either seek other employment in a Department just North of you or put their childish motivations behind and become one of the best street level Cops you ever had a hand in molding.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Good point. There are all kinds of motivational factors for being a cop. What motivated me was it was pretty easy work. and paid more than digging ditches or working at the gas station. Any person who has a higher calling than that makes me real nervous.


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

bigwheel said:


> Good point. There are all kinds of motivational factors for being a cop. What motivated me was it was pretty easy work. and paid more than digging ditches or working at the gas station. Any person who has a higher calling than that makes me real nervous.


Easy work? Might I ask your background or LEO employment current or past? If you don't want to publicly mention...a PM is cool.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Well dont mind answering that at all. Started as a Texas Highway Petroleum at age 20. Got sick of being a ticket writing machine and official DWI arrester in the mid 80s. Thought I could be a salesman but the other salesmen told me I could not sell p*ussy on a troop train since I acted too much like a cop. So right on the verge of starting to need to dig ditches again..a real job was needed..so. I got to be a hick town city cop for another 21 years. Last 11 of which was as the official DARE Lady. I love 6th graders. They get in the 7th and beyond I go down the row slapping the sheet out of em. Thats my story and Im sticking to it. I got to where I ran out of witty things to say pretty fast. That aint good for a cop.


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

bigwheel said:


> Well dont mind answering that at all. Started as a Texas Highway Petroleum at age 20. Got sick of being a ticket writing machine and official DWI arrester in the mid 80s. Thought I could be a salesman but the other salesmen told me I could not sell p*ussy on a troop train since I acted too much like a cop. So right on the verge of starting to need to dig ditches again..a real job was needed..so. I got to be a hick town city cop for another 21 years. Last 11 of which was as the official DARE Lady. I love 6th graders. They get in the 7th and beyond I go down the row slapping the sheet out of em. Thats my story and Im sticking to it. I got to where I ran out of witty things to say pretty fast. That aint good for a cop.


Copy that. Thank you. I've just never heard a decade plus cop say that it was "easy work" before. I learn something new everyday. And congrats for being one in Texas...that's the only state that has NEVER extended me a professional courtesy...EVER. Not trying to sound indifferent, instigatory, or ignorant, but the cops in Texas are the SOLE REASON I would/could never live there. It seemed (only in MY experiences there) that if you weren't a cop in Texas, you weren't a cop at all.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Smokin!

Great to hear from you buddy! Hope you're doing well. 

Slip!


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Okie cops are the world's worst. They are jealous of Texas folkls. Glad you never bumped into one of them. lol. That is me on the left and my forty something year old oldest boy running around with the blonde hair. We had fun in them days.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

For anybody dumb enough to mumble the words Barney Fife to the little skinny guy...you would get an ass whupping.


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

bigwheel said:


> For anybody dumb enough to mumble the words Barney Fife to the little skinny guy...you would get an ass whupping.


Manchester...

Barney Fife. I always did like combatives training. Tell Barney I'll be his Huckleberry. LOL!


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Smokin!
> 
> Great to hear from you buddy! Hope you're doing well.
> 
> Slip!


Thanks Slip. Been lurking for the past few days. And unfortunately...my days are yet again numbered. I'm going back to the sandbox for yet my 10th deployment. I'll be around for another month or so, but lets just say 2016 won't yield much prepping for ole Smoke.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

6811 said:


> You know she is a police hater the first minute she opened her mouth. She mentions that some people become cops so they could boss the citizens around. In her other videos, she mentions that she does not vote because politicians are no good. I wonder what is she really about.


Would you suggest that this is a false statement? Do you not personally know a single cop who became a cop for the sole purpose of abusing their power? I personally know several, which constitutes "some" so to me this is an accurate statement. This says nothing of the content of the video, as I have yet to watch it.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Smokin04 said:


> Copy that. Thank you. I've just never heard a decade plus cop say that it was "easy work" before. I learn something new everyday. And congrats for being one in Texas...that's the only state that has NEVER extended me a professional courtesy...EVER. Not trying to sound indifferent, instigatory, or ignorant, but the cops in Texas are the SOLE REASON I would/could never live there. It seemed (only in MY experiences there) that if you weren't a cop in Texas, you weren't a cop at all.


Sounds like you are butthurt that you didn't get let off just because you are a cop. Professional courtesies are BS. Just because you are a cop doesn't mean you can speed, or be drunk in public, or break any other law. Rather you should be given LESS leeway than the average citizen, as those who are employed and appointed to uphold the law MUST be Beyond Reproach.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Smokin04 said:


> Manchester...
> 
> Barney Fife. I always did like combatives training. Tell Barney I'll be his Huckleberry. LOL!


Know he would like to hear from you on that aspect..but think he went to cop heaven a few years back. He was forty when I was 20.Thanks a lot for your service Sir!


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Jakthesoldier said:


> Would you suggest that this is a false statement? Do you not personally know a single cop who became a cop for the sole purpose of abusing their power? I personally know several, which constitutes "some" so to me this is an accurate statement. This says nothing of the content of the video, as I have yet to watch it.


 first of all.... there are no "powers" or "power" to abuse, anyone that says that or think he has powers have serious issues. Police have no "powers", they are not super heroes. What they have is authority, and authority is limited. As for personally knowing a single cop who became a cop for the sole purpose of abusing their authority, I can tell you that I dont know anyone like that. I have met medal chasers before but not someone who became a cop for the sole purpose of abusing his/her authority.

So these cops that you know who's sole purpose is to abuse their authority, did they tell you that personally? Also, have you reported them to their superiors, DOJ or the attorney general? if a person becomes a cop for the sole purpose of abusing his authority, how do I find that out if he does not tell me that all he wants to do is abuse his authority? do I just assume?


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

6811 said:


> first of all.... there are no "powers" or "power" to abuse, anyone that says that or think he has powers have serious issues. Police have no "powers", they are not super heroes. What they have is authority, and authority is limited. As for personally knowing a single cop who became a cop for the sole purpose of abusing their authority, I can tell you that I dont know anyone like that. I have met medal chasers before but not someone who became a cop for the sole purpose of abusing his/her authority.
> 
> So these cops that you know who's sole purpose is to abuse their authority, did they tell you that personally? Also, have you reported them to their superiors, DOJ or the attorney general? if a person becomes a cop for the sole purpose of abusing his authority, how do I find that out if he does not tell me that all he wants to do is abuse his authority? do I just assume?


Good point. Those who want go grow up to be heroes..turn themselves into firemen.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

bigwheel said:


> Good point. Those who want go grow up to be heroes..turn themselves into firemen.


I should have been a fireman. When they called and said we have filled the Firefighter position would you be interested in Police Officer recruit? I should have said do you have a position open in Wastewater for turd chaser? I'd be happier, better paid and getting the exact same benefits today.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Looking into Outlaw Josie I think that she is not looking at the big picture. She is dehumanizing the Police and the American Fighting man. She is making the allegation that they are all blindly following orders and doing precisely as they are told regardless of moral or ethical conflicts that would arise from following unlawful orders. Are atrocities carried out by Americans during times of war? Yes, The Me Lai massacre and Abu Ghraib come to mind. Are there Police who commit murder because they are afraid, confused or caught up in the moment? Yes. There are also Soldiers and Police who are psychopathic murderers? Yes. Overall they are good people who trust those in charge to pass laws that are moral and good. They trust that those appointed above them are wise and will show good judgment while putting lives on the line. The American soldier is a damned sight from the Nazi and the Kamikaze. He is you and me. So is the average American Cop.






That little peace sign shows the duality of man, you know? The Jungian thing?...................Movie quote.


----------



## phrogman (Apr 17, 2014)

I only watched part of the first video but I think when she said victimless crimes she was referring to things like the Katrina weapons confiscation. I assume this because she posted a clip on that video of an old lady that was subdued and had her weapon confiscated during the aftermath of Katrina when it was obvious that she was not a criminal and had it to keep herself safe. 

I think that this is a good question. What LEO in their right mind would think it is a good idea to raid an old ladies home and confiscate her weapon? What was the reasoning behind it? Is this an example of blindly following orders? Or is this an abuse of authority? How is she supposed to defend herself in that situation? What is the harm in her having a gun? 

By the way, i am not a Cop hater.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

phrogman said:


> I only watched part of the first video but I think when she said victimless crimes she was referring to things like the Katrina weapons confiscation. I assume this because she posted a clip on that video of an old lady that was subdued and had her weapon confiscated during the aftermath of Katrina when it was obvious that she was not a criminal and had it to keep herself safe.
> 
> I think that this is a good question. Who in their right mind would think it is a good idea to raid an old ladies home and confiscate her weapon? How is she supposed to defend herself in that situation? What is the harm in her having a gun?


the old lady in the Katrina incident DID NOT commit any crime. However, the cops were forcing people out of their homes and were ordered to confiscate all civilian weapons from the citizens. That is unlawful and a violation of the lady's constitutional rights. Josie was not referring to that as a victimless crime. examples of victimless crime are speeding, driving without license, illegal immigration, jay walking, pissing in public, consuming alcohol in public, smoking weed and other minor offenses. Josie believes that cops should not enforce these victimless crimes.


----------



## phrogman (Apr 17, 2014)

Well that was my take on it. I guess I'll have to watch the video again when my wife is not asleep next to me so I can finish the whole thing.


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

6811 is beating me to all the replies. I honestly couldn't reply any better. Bravo Sir. You're making my job easier.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

In Texas cops have no more authority than does a civilian regarding arrest or use of force..including deadly force..with the exception of being charged with the responsibility of enforcing traffic laws.


----------



## Mercurial1 (Feb 15, 2015)

6811 said:


> the old lady in the Katrina incident DID NOT commit any crime. However, the cops were forcing people out of their homes and were ordered to confiscate all civilian weapons from the citizens. That is unlawful and a violation of the lady's constitutional rights. Josie was not referring to that as a victimless crime. examples of victimless crime are speeding, driving without license, illegal immigration, jay walking, pissing in public, consuming alcohol in public, smoking weed and other minor offenses. Josie believes that cops should not enforce these victimless crimes.


Pissing in public is not a victimless crime. Sanitary conditions aside if you whip it out in front of my kids to relieve yourself there will be issues.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Mercurial1 said:


> Pissing in public is not a victimless crime. Sanitary conditions aside if you whip it out in front of my kids to relieve yourself there will be issues.


Yes, I know. A lot of these so called victimless crimes are not totally victimless. Just like driving with expired license or tags. You may think that the state is just generating revenue... Well, yes and no. Yes, the state will make money in fines, but you have to consider, if a driver without valid DL or tags hit you, do you think there will be an insurance that will take care of your car or property. Your own insurance will take care of you but those uninsured drivers are driving the cost of insurance so expensive.

Spitting or pissing in public causes health issues. I'm sure Josie would whine and call for police services if someone keeps pissing in front of her house.


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

well its true that without the beuracratic dribble and bilge, ie DL License plate, all that, we would not get insuarnce, the state mandated insurance blows. and is essentially robbery. insurance is smart, so are helmets, do we need a law? no. we need to simplify the legal system, wees out all the stupid revenue generating, shakedown laws, leaving only the important things for the police to handle. things like robbery, rape, assualt.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

jim-henscheli said:


> well its true that without the beuracratic dribble and bilge, ie DL License plate, all that, we would not get insuarnce, the state mandated insurance blows. and is essentially robbery. insurance is smart, so are helmets, do we need a law? no. we need to simplify the legal system, wees out all the stupid revenue generating, shakedown laws, leaving only the important things for the police to handle. things like robbery, rape, assualt.


Well, needing or not needing a law is well beyond police authority.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

The current insurance system we have in Texas..not sure about other states...is expressly designed to keep lawyers well paid. We need no fault. If some uninsured guest worker plows into your new Beamer with his 64 Falcon..your insurance can fix your car..and he can go get another Falcon. Lawyers dont like that...and they make up the bulk of the legislators who pass dumb laws to benefit themselves.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I dont like the fact that her husband writes it. 99% of the sexiness of that is that the woman can think. A woman who cannot think is not sexy.


----------

